# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Omnitrope results

## diesel2030

Anyone have any good results with omnitrope?...Currently doing 1.5IU 5days on 2 off...2months strong now...not seein much yet...A year a go I was taking somatropin for about a year with awesome results(2IUday)....Diet is on target...cardio also....38yo 6'1 216 bf 11%....tryin to lose loos fat around stomach(always the hardest to get off?....thnkin bout clen

----------


## Razzberry

You're at the exact threshold between seeing and not seeing results, IMO.

HRT dosage for most men in their mid 30s or later for somatropin is 1-2 IUs per day, which is supposed to put you back in a 20 yo range of GH type ranges, but in reality, 2 IUs and above per day are needed to 'see results,' and even then it will take 6 months of continuous use to see anything dramatic, though there are occasional reports of Tev-Tropin being more potent at lower levels.

The younger you are, the less cost effective or advantageous rgHG is. It's probably a waste of money for anyone 30 or younger with normal range IGF-1 stimulation tests (Huber Assay), IMO.

The guys using 3 IUs and above per day are those who risk the most sides, but will see faster cosmetic and performance enhancing results.

To answer your basic question, Omnitrope is a 'follow on' rhGH, that others tried to keep off the market, as Sandoz undercut pricing of others, but it is basically the same DNA origin rhGH as the others, and is top notch.

So, your dose is too low given your expectations.

----------


## GottaGetIt

I use Tev Tropin. So no exact correlation there.
Started on 1iu 5/2 for a few months, then went to 2iu 
5/2 for about a month.
I just upped my dosage to 3iu 5/2 on Thu of last week.
I'll let you know if/when I start to notice a difference.
Only difference so far is my wallet. It's a lot lighter.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

How long have you been on it? GH is slow acting. I ran 4iu's ED for about 3 months before I started seeing results. At about 6 months it really kicked in.

----------

